# HGH EoD dosage for fat loss without organ growth



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

What sort of dosage should I try? I want to do EoD since I'm still young (25) and don't want to destroy my natty production with ED dosing, plus to protect from insulin resistance. I could even do 3 doses a week to give more natty recovery time.

I've been using peptides for a few months, not really noticing anything more than what I would have seen with hard work alone. I can get Ansomone with verification codes, so might give that a go.

The only thing I don't want is enlargement of my organs, or nose etc. ED I think people go 3 or 4 IU for fat loss, but EoD that's 6 or 8 IU (or three times a week is 7 IU to 9 IU), now maybe blasting myself with those large amounts in the span of a single day will trigger organ growth or weird facial growth?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

firstly you will shut down your natural production with any protocol using GH including EOD, this will also affect insulin sensitivity not as much as ed use but it still will.

you will not trigger organ growth on that dosage


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> firstly you will shut down your natural production with any protocol using GH including EOD, this will also affect insulin sensitivity not as much as ed use but it still will.
> 
> you will not trigger organ growth on that dosage


 Hmm, well I have a glucose meter so I could maybe experiment with ED and see if my blood sugar remains acceptable.

How long can I expect it to take to recover natty production post-cycle on an ED vs an EoD schedule? I found this: "Daily hGH therapy for 3 years caused subnormal growth persisting for 1.5 years (very bad)" which seems alarming... I am planning to stay on but you never know what may come up in the future maybe I one day won't be able to afford it (etc.)

I'm glad to hear organ growth won't be an issue. I guess it's moreso the weekly dosage than the day-by-day dosage then that triggers the result (be it organ growth, fat loss...)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

where did you find that quote? is it from a study or someone's opinion?

with doses as little as 2iu natural production is stopped for 24hrs, this is not affected by the timing of when you inject the GH


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> where did you find that quote? is it from a study or someone's opinion?
> 
> with doses as little as 2iu natural production is stopped for 24hrs, this is not affected by the timing of when you inject the GH


 From here, it's based on a study:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/13136-eod-of-hgh-injections-are-better-study-says/?do=embed

I'm having a hard time interpreting the charts and data so I'm not really sure how quickly they saw recovery from the EoD schedule.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice find, i advise the EOD or M/W/F protocol as i find it better but i would air on the side of caution with the statement you quoted as the author goes on to say the following

"

Again, I said "could" not "would", because this study cannot absolutely manifest our use of hGH. Moreso, we are not children, we are not idiopathic hGH deficient and not aGHD. But since the weekly dosages do remain the same as well as the duration of the hGH usage. Just changing to the EOD protocol from the well-hyped everyday inj protocol is worth in my honest opinion"


----------



## pLurr (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a question regarding this topic and the mentioned study.

I quote part of the study mentioned above:

"The researchers hypothesis is that the tolerance may be in the "GH signal transduction in

selective target organs in response to the disappearance of the unique pulsatile

pattern of serum GH during GH therapy". You see, hGH taken via sc injections

do not imitate the your body's own GH secretion."

Does this mean that doing for example an injury healing cycle of pharm HGH at 3 - 4IU for 6 months in your mid 20s, could be doing more damage than good long term than if u never used it, since it would desentisize the receptors, to natural pulses, in the organs/tissues of the body, making recovery and healing of injuires that occur later longer or even worse not healing them at all? Or lowering your natural production when it comes back online, since i guess that most dont plan to or cant afford to run HGH 4 life, which also can lead to similar problems?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pLurr said:


> I have a question regarding this topic and the mentioned study.
> 
> I quote part of the study mentioned above:
> 
> ...


 no it means that serum GH release is suppressed or stopped altogether whilst you are using synthetic GH, once you stop taking GH the body over time (depending on duration and dose used) will recover and start to pulse its on GH but this will happen and you will recover it would not damage serum GH release for life


----------



## pLurr (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

So just to check if I got this right.

The optimal way to do this ( for example, a healing cycle with pharma hgh) would be 4-6 IU EOD ( should this be split into 2 injections the same day?) instead of 2-3 ED for a length of 6 months.

Taking it any time of the day? Preferably at night ( since that is when the body repairs itself)? I see a lot of older posts that say pinning in the morning is best ( to supposedly not shut down natural production), but that has been proven to be false?


----------

